# Annoucement: Penalty on COVID Propaganda / Disinformation



## Amaa'n

*Over past few weeks I have had enough of bs that goes on in here with regards of COVID vaccines.*

You idiots do not have courtesy to discuss a topic in civilized manner, bring forward validated facts & figures but instead resort to propaganda & disinformation.

this section has become :


*China vs West*
Wuhan lab vs US Lab
Alpha Variant vs Delta / Indian virus
Sinopharm / SinoVac vs Pfizer/ Moderna/ AztraZeneca
If you geniuses were so talented & articulate you won't be sitting here on the forum wasting time / running propaganda .....

*MOVING Forward:*
We DO NOT want to see threads on 


*China vs West*
Wuhan lab vs US Lab
Alpha Variant vs Delta / Indian virus
Sinopharm / SinoVac vs Pfizer/ Moderna/ AztraZeneca

If i see one thread on above - be ready to go on 2 months leave from forum......

#STAYHOME #STAYSAFE

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------

